# Exceptional Deal on Acana Wild Prairie



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know about a deal I feel, after researching, seems to be outstanding on Acana Wild Prairie.

At Pet Food Station they are offering Acana for the price of $55.99 with a 10% off coupon (use SAVETEN) plus free shipping for orders over $50.00...

bringing the grand total to: $50.39 delivered.

This is the best deal I have found so far.

Tara


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

Tara Thanks for the info. That is an outstanding price. I went to the PFS website and found in the fine print that this is a ONE TIME USE Coupon. If you're a MD resident, you have to pay sales tax.


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow! So a person could order 10 bags with free shipping? I can't even get Acana where I live. Been wanting to find it.

Carol


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

Dad Gummit! They must be sold out of both the Prarie and Grasslands formulas because it wont let me put the 30# bags into the shopping cart.

I tried using the tab "contact us" to ask them, but nothing pops up. 

Is the free shipping always available at this site, or is that a limited time promotion as well?

All the best,
Carol


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

According the site-wide ads, they seem to always have free shipping. This is the first time I have ordered from them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, that seem to have very reasonable prices plus the free shipping, I'll have to pass it on. Much better deal then k9cuisine.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You can also use code :WELCOME (for $10 off) yay


----------

